# Foraging wild edible & medicinal plants



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Just want to see how many of you do this and what has it provided you in terms of food, drinks, & medicinal benefits.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

One time, when trout fishin i stumbled on a patch full of medicine. It gave me the munchies!

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Ha ha, not that kind guys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

But you said medicinal man!

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

Our family harvest a larg assortment of shrooms and berries for food. We also harvest Thornapple for high blood pressure and Blackberry root for intestinal problems. Also harvest Ramps in the spring. The ramp leaves make an excellent pesto. T dry the bulbs and grind for "onion" powder. Lots of weeds that come up in the garden are good too. Purslane and Lambs Quarters are good in a salad If you pick them young. It's great going to the woods to see whats for dinner.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Last weekend , the granddaughters and I picked a bunch of wild strawberries and threw them into our pancake mix and topped them off with homrmade syrup. 
In a couple weeks , it'll be raspberry pancakes. 
Then later , it'll be picking wild grapes for this years jelly.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I love foraging 12 months out of the year for everything that has already been listed and many more that I care to type. Always learning new ones too. The green top on wild strawberries can & should be eaten. It has nutrients and medicinal properties that are not present in the berry. Try one, it's not bad at all, plus there is no waste, as the wild strawberries are small enough as it is. I even leave the green top on when making wild strawberry jam. Beech leaf tee is good for dissolving kidney stones. There are some great books out there about foraging for food, medicine, and other items.


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

I picked some elder flowers today for elderflower cordial and have some yarrow leaves and flowers to jar up for tea.


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Plan on gathering a bunch of wild sweet cherries for wine, a friend has some trees full fruited right now for the picken
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

In august/sept I will be pulling out some of the wild onions and wild garlic in my drainage ditch next to the house. Right now in the ditch of plenty we have mulberries and strawberries with raspberries to follow.


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

I found a large paw paw patch yesterday! I will be making visits there up to pick some paw paws this fall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

